# How to Video: Stamping basics



## Christa W (Oct 19, 2013)

I will be creating a few different videos for stamping.  This one is a very basic how to with a few tips and advice along the way.  I apologize in advance as after I watched it again I realize I kind of trail off a few of my sentences because I got distracted and got on another subject so I will work on that in the future.  Also I was using a side lamp and no overhead lighting (my ceiling light burned out today) so there is a bit of a shadow and again I am sorry for that.   I also could not recover the editing software version I had purchased so I used the current trial version and therefore it has a marking in the beginning.  The camera I was using was one I don't typically use because I had technical issues with the one I use most. 

With that being said I am pretty pleased with the results although I am incredibly nervous about having everyone hear me speak!! 

Please let me know if there is a particular subject or portion you want more information on.  I plan on doing one on detail such as lining up stamps etc. I should have one up shortly on my plates and plate storage too.

HD version is now uploaded.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you for this video. I'm going to try your tips tomorrow. Hopefully I can get this right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

